# Fort York Armoury/Reserve Questions



## Cinz (23 Aug 2010)

Hey all.

I recently talked to a recruiter for the CF about joining the Army Reserves, and they told to me to get in contact with my closest Reserve Unit; that being the Fort York Armoury.

I'm just wondering what my next step should be. Should I call them, or just go there ?
Does anyone know the contact number and the hours they are open?
When I go there do I just ask to speak with a recruiter?

Also, will BMQ training interfere with my schooling ?
I'm finishing up my last year of high school right now, and when I'm done I want to transfer over to Regular Force. How does that work ? Is there a waiting list?
Does anyone know if Infantry is currently an open trade in the Reserves?
I checked on Forces.ca and it was open, but I'm just wondering if there is any way to know how many spots are open.
Lastly, I have no criminal record whatsoever, so will that speed up the application process a little bit? ha ha
This is something I've wanted to do my whole life, so I'm excited to finally start the application process.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GeorgeD (23 Aug 2010)

Go to the Recruiter in Fort York, either 32 Brigade Recruiter or the 709 Comms Recruiter and see if there are any positions at the moment. In Fort York you have the option of Infantry, Signals and Armoured Recce.


Talk to the Recruiters in Fort York but also If I may suggest go to CFRC Mississauga and talk to one of the recruiters there as they might shed some light in to the best way for you to proceed with this so that you can make a good transfer to the Reg Force in the future.


----------



## Bluebulldog (24 Aug 2010)

Contact the unit that you'd like to join. At Fort York you have two choices the Toronto Scottish, or the Royal Regiment of Canada. For infantry that is. Don't rule out Moss Park either, as the have the Queens Own Rifles, and the 48th Highlanders.

The internet is a marvelous tool. Here you go:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/units-unites/index-eng.asp?action=City&id=38&offset=3

BMQ shouldn't interfere with your schooling at all, as it will most likely be on weekends, or during the Summer months.

Right now CTs ( Component transfers) aren't being done, as the Reg force simply doesn't have any slots open, but that may have changed by the time you have your BMQ, SQ, and your DP1 in.

Good luck.


----------



## Danjanou (24 Aug 2010)

FYI the TorScots pulled pole out of FYA over a year ago for the wilds of Suburbia.  8)


----------



## Redeye (24 Aug 2010)

Generally entire trades don't close in the Reserve - each unit has an allotment of positions they are allowed to recruit for each fiscal year.  It's called a SIP, not that the name matters.  Each unit's depends on a number of factors so no one can say with any real authority what is available in any given unit but recruiting.

If there aren't positions available, then there's not really an official waiting list per se, but units will keep interested candidates informed, and in the spring (1 April is the "Army New Year") they may then start processing files from that pool.

As for the Reg F, there are virtually no Component Transfers being processed from the Reserve right now - nor applications from people off the street as I understand it - until next FY anyhow.

In the Toronto area you have a number of choices for infantry units, both in the city and the suburbs.  There's Royal Regiment of Canada at Fort York, the Queen's Own Rifles and 48th Highlanders at Moss Park, the Toronto Scottish in Mississauga, and the Lorne Scots in Brampton, Oakville, and Georgetown - so depending on where you live exactly you have options.  The Queen's Own Rifles have a company in Scarborough as well if you're out that way.



			
				Cinz said:
			
		

> Hey all.
> 
> I recently talked to a recruiter for the CF about joining the Army Reserves, and they told to me to get in contact with my closest Reserve Unit; that being the Fort York Armoury.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cinz (24 Aug 2010)

Thank you everyone, your responses helped me out a lot.
I live in Etobicoke; around the Royal York and Queensway area, so Fort York would be the closest unit to me.
Moss Park is also not that far from me, I stopped by there yesterday but it was boarded up.
Does anyone know what's going on with that ?

I guess I'm just going to stop by Fork York in the next couple of days to inquire about joining.
Also, when I talked to a recruiter on-line they told me that no, Infantry would not be open until at least April 2011, but they told me to check back in January. Why is that ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Davionn (24 Aug 2010)

Looks like you're not far away from Islington.  The new location for the Toronto Scottish (an infantry unit) is 70 Burmingham street, just off Islington and north of Lake Shore Blvd.

Here's the location on Google maps...

http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=70+Birmingham+Street+toronto&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=70+Birmingham+St,+Toronto,+Toronto+Division,+Ontario+M8V+3W6&gl=ca&ei=CBghTMPMGIm1nAfKv7B5&ved=0CBgQ8gEwAA&hl=en&view=map


I'd say that this is even closer than Fort York...




Davionn


----------



## Cinz (24 Aug 2010)

Thank you so much Davionn, that is extremely close to me. A hell of a lot closer than Fort York.

I will be stopping by there in the next couple days, if not today. 

Thanks again


----------



## Bluebulldog (24 Aug 2010)

Danjanou

Thanks. I was 32 brigade way back in the 90s when the TorScots were at FYA.

Oddly enough..the website still has them shown there. 

I'm sure Cinz will have no problems findng them now. Just follow the smell of sheep and gunpowder...and the sound of kilts swishing in the breeze....


----------



## George Wallace (24 Aug 2010)

Swishing?     >










I once bought three "Swish" Barrels.  Now that was swishing.


----------



## Danjanou (24 Aug 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Swishing?     >



Must be a gunner thing. No self respecting sheep shaggin, horse blanket wearing TorScot would ever swish.  8)




> I once bought three "Swish" Barrels.  Now that was swishing.



Standard issue in Regimental Stores when I was on the rock, listed as emergency rations. ;D


----------



## Cinz (24 Aug 2010)

Ha ha thanks guys  :camo:

MGalantine that would be great if you could do that, thank you.

What's the uniform for the Toronto Scottish Regiment ?

Also, if/when I transfer over to Reg Force will I have to do three months BMQ ?
And where will I have to do that ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cinz (25 Aug 2010)

Kilts ? Really ?

I went by 70 Birmingham Street today, which is the new location for the Toronto Scottish Regiment.. but it's a police college ?

Should I just go in and inquire about joining ?
It's a huge building so I'm kinda intimidated.
I tried calling the number for there but it was out of service.
Should I just go to the CFRC in Mississauga ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Redeye (26 Aug 2010)

Just walk in, there's probably a reception area/Commissionaire.  Tell them you're looking for the Tor Scots recruiter.  They'll steer you in the right direction, no need to be intimidated, be proud you're taking that step.

And kilts.  Really.  Scottish units have a lot of heritage and the preservation of the kilt is important to that.


----------



## Davionn (26 Aug 2010)

Most of the building is dedicted to the new Toronto Police College.  The East side belongs to the Toronto Scottish Regiment.  

Security is tight, so you either have to walk in with someone, or book ahead, in general.  As Rededye mentioned, though, if you walk into the front doors (Police), they can probably get someone from the Tor Scots to see you.

And yes, we wear the Hodden Grey kilt with pride.



Davionn


----------



## Bluebulldog (26 Aug 2010)

I notice no one however has refuted the sheep shagging accusation..... ;D

LOL

I'm a gunner now...but at one point in time had a kilt as part of my kit as well.


----------

